# Help Needed - Looking for 510 connector locally



## tauhtauhsauce (21/4/16)

Hi!
First post, been lurking awhile. I'm wanting to make my own box mod but I can't find 510 connectors at any of our local suppliers. Do you guys all import? There muuust be some place that sells? I'm in Cape Town, I'll buy from one of you guys if you have spare. Not keen on waiting 10 days for it to get here!


----------



## Ernest (21/4/16)

tauhtauhsauce said:


> Hi!
> First post, been lurking awhile. I'm wanting to make my own box mod but I can't find 510 connectors at any of our local suppliers. Do you guys all import? There muuust be some place that sells? I'm in Cape Town, I'll buy from one of you guys if you have spare. Not keen on waiting 10 days for it to get here!



Welcome to the forum. No vendors that I know of, but have seen diy mech mod kits being sold with all the parts for you to assemble, just can't remember where. Another option would be to get an old device and strip it. You actually just missed a group buy for 510's from USA.
Post some pics for us if you get the project going.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (21/4/16)

tauhtauhsauce said:


> Hi!
> First post, been lurking awhile. I'm wanting to make my own box mod but I can't find 510 connectors at any of our local suppliers. Do you guys all import? There muuust be some place that sells? I'm in Cape Town, I'll buy from one of you guys if you have spare. Not keen on waiting 10 days for it to get here!


I may be able to help you out but it will depend on what you want,can you be more specific as to what you are doing?
Is it a bottom feeder.
What is the case thickness that the 510 needs to go into.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tauhtauhsauce (21/4/16)

Ernest said:


> Welcome to the forum. No vendors that I know of, but have seen diy mech mod kits being sold with all the parts for you to assemble, just can't remember where. Another option would be to get an old device and strip it. You actually just missed a group buy for 510's from USA.
> Post some pics for us if you get the project going.



Thanks! Damn! If my mod goes well I'll be making for the SO and my brother, so I'll import. I'll definately make a build log! Also, is there a reason none of our suppliers stock the 510s? The community can't be thaaat small, can it?



Genosmate said:


> I may be able to help you out but it will depend on what you want,can you be more specific as to what you are doing?
> Is it a bottom feeder.
> What is the case thickness that the 510 needs to go into.



It's a Kanger Subtank Nano! Using an aliminium case. The thickness of the hole would be about 4mm but because the connector seems to be the hardest part to get, I'm willing to work around the connector . I've caught the itch to build my own mod and I caught it bad! I'd appreciate it if you could organise!


----------



## Genosmate (21/4/16)

Ok,so its not bottom feeder.
Do you mean the depth of the hole/thickness of the case is 4mm?
Do you have any size constraints under the bottom of the 510,within the box,when its fitted?


----------



## tauhtauhsauce (21/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Ok,so its not bottom feeder.
> Do you mean the depth of the hole/thickness of the case is 4mm?
> Do you have any size constraints under the bottom of the 510,within the box,when its fitted?



Yes, sorry I meant it's the depth. Hmmm, no I shall adjust accordingly.


----------



## Genosmate (21/4/16)

tauhtauhsauce said:


> Yes, sorry I meant it's the depth. Hmmm, no I shall adjust accordingly.


Ok I'll have a look and see what I've got.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## tauhtauhsauce (21/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Ok I'll have a look and see what I've got.



Thanks! I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Genosmate (24/4/16)

Check your PM


----------

